# Anzahl der Tage von Monat ausgeben



## Harry1991 (25. Nov 2009)

Huhu,

ich habe da ein problem und zwar habe ich eine combobox in der die monate von januar bis dezember drin stehen und ich möchte mir die dazu gehörigen tage ausgeben lassen also wenn ich zum beispiel den juni auswähle das mir der compiler 30 ausgibt oda bei dezember 31 usw.
auf das anklicken des montas reagiert das programm bereits nur möchte ich halt die dazugehörige anzahl der tage haben

vllt könnte mir da jemand weiter helfen 
danke schoneinmal im vorraus


----------



## Sempah (25. Nov 2009)

```
Calendar cal = Calendar.getInstance();
int days = cal.getActualMaximum(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
System.out.println(days);
```

Du musst halt nur den Monat "setzen".


----------



## Harry1991 (25. Nov 2009)

wo muss ich denn den monat setzten??


----------



## Sempah (25. Nov 2009)

"Auf das anklicken des Monats reagiert ..."

z.B. so:


```
Calendar cal = Calendar.getInstance();
cal.set(Calendar.MONTH, Calendar.DECEMBER);
		
int days = cal.getActualMaximum(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
System.out.println(days);
```

alternativ zu *Calendar.DECEMBER* könntest du auch eine 12 eintragen.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Nov 2009)

Sempah hat gesagt.:


> alternativ zu *Calendar.DECEMBER* könntest du auch eine 12 eintragen.


eieiei


```
/**
     * Value of the {@link #MONTH} field indicating the
     * first month of the year in the Gregorian and Julian calendars.
     */
    public final static int JANUARY = 0;

    /**
     * Value of the {@link #MONTH} field indicating the
     * second month of the year in the Gregorian and Julian calendars.
     */
    public final static int FEBRUARY = 1;
[..]
    /**
     * Value of the {@link #MONTH} field indicating the
     * twelfth month of the year in the Gregorian and Julian calendars.
     */
    public final static int DECEMBER = 11;
```


----------



## ARadauer (25. Nov 2009)

lol bin da schon 3 mal drüber gefallen. Das haben sie, ehrlich gesagt, sehr schlecht gemacht!


----------



## Sempah (25. Nov 2009)

ohhh pardon, gar nicht geschaut


----------



## Harry1991 (25. Nov 2009)

funktionier hab nur vergessen etwas abzuändern


----------

